# meteo ISEP



## jcboliveira (1 Abr 2015 às 23:03)

Com o objetivo de construir uma estação o mais completa que a minha, pouca, sabedoria me permite andei entretido a construir uma estação e respetivo software.

Os objetivos são:
- Ter informação para controlar o aquecimento dentro dos edifícios;
- Verificar a necessidade de rega;
- Fornecer dados para alguns projetos;
- Conseguir obter a maior informação possível sobre o estado do tempo na zona;

O hardware é uma vantage pro2 com sensores extra para o solo ligada a um raspberry;

O software é uma grande miscelânea tricotada e alterada.
1 - O raspberry está a correr raspbian;
2 - O motor do sistema é o wview. Alterei o original para suportar 15s de amostra, temperatura aparente THWS, e os instrumentos steelseries;
3 - Os instrumentos são baseados nos SteelSeries com as adaptações realizadas pelo o autor do Cumulus;
4 - Os relatórios são originários do WildWood weather;
5 - Os gráficos são baseados nos WU Graphs adaptados para ir à base de dados do wview;

O resultado final pode ser visto em:
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt

O código ainda está a ser disponibilizado no github.


----------



## jcboliveira (20 Abr 2015 às 22:29)

Após mais algum tricotado, finalmente, os gráficos estão como eu queria. Viva o highcharts.

Próximo passo é deixar de ser só estação meteo  e passar a controlar efetivamente a temperatura nos edifícios . Medida das temperaturas da água das caldeiras e chillers para verificar se estão a funcionar (ou não) controlo das mesmas baseado nos grau dia, em principio um controlo distribuído suportado em arduinos.


----------



## Werk_AG (23 Abr 2015 às 01:59)

O tricot resultou muito bem. Parabens!


----------

